# You know you've gone native when ...



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I know this has been done before, but I'm sure you lot can come up with some better ones!


tea made with fresh milk tastes funny
you cross the road to walk in the shade
you wouldn't dream of having lunch before 2 pm
you keep forgetting the English words for things
Spanish public holidays no longer take you by surprise
you don't bother parking the car properly if what you need to stop for is likely to take less than 5 minutes
you complain about the cold when the temperature goes below 20 degrees Centigrade

More please ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I know this has been done before, but I'm sure you lot can come up with some better ones!
> 
> 
> tea made with fresh milk tastes funny
> ...


Oh dear , I agree & do all of those . Except it's cold below 25/6º to me.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

when you get excited by the waiter giving you complimentary olives instead of really wishing you had nuts!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I know this has been done before, but I'm sure you lot can come up with some better ones!
> 
> 
> tea made with fresh milk tastes funny
> ...


all of them


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> when you get excited by the waiter giving you complimentary olives instead of really wishing you had nuts!


Seconded!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Ha Ha, it annoys the hell out of English people when you have to search for an English word.

Haven't had fresh milk for years.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Seconded!


nah - still don't like olives!



when you want your café solo in a glass instead of one of those stupid little cups


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Ha Ha, it annoys the hell out of English people when you have to search for an English word.


My brain is an absolute soup this evening after having spent the day back and forth between languages. Ow.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> My brain is an absolute soup this evening after having spent the day back and forth between languages. Ow.


oigo you!!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

... you discover after five years that the guys in the ferreteria speak English.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

jimenato said:


> ... you discover after five years that the guys in the ferreteria speak English.


:spit:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*You know you've gone native when...*

...you marry one of them!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

you are pleasently surprised if something you are expecting in the post arrives in under a week!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> you are pleasently surprised if something you are expecting in the post arrives in under a week!


You are pleasantly surprised when it arrives at all!!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> you are pleasently surprised if something you are expecting in the post arrives in under a week!


... you don't care a d*** if it arrives or not


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You carry on buying your lottery ticket even though the lights have gone green.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

When you start eating garlic at breakfast time.
You think adding lemonade, fanta or even coke to red wine is perfectly acceptable. Especially at lunch time.
You eat lunch after 2pm & would never even think of having your evening meal before 9.
And you know Bimbo isn’t a dumb blonde. Regards Rob


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

when the urge to throw something a passing motto, (the noisy ones that reach a decibel level that can make your hair vibrate) no longer happens


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I know this has been done before, but I'm sure you lot can come up with some better ones!
> 
> 
> tea made with fresh milk tastes funny
> ...


.... it doesn't feel remotely odd to have a Brandy with your coffee, or a Beer at breakfast time.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You wouldn't dream of going for a night out with your family & friends before 11.30pm.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ...you marry one of them!!


hahaha!!  .....and you fully expect that your future grandchildren will not speak English!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> You wouldn't dream of going for a night out with your family & friends before 11.30pm.


You're finally getting used to the fact that it's ok for small children to go to bed later than 7 pm.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

halydia said:


> You're finally getting used to the fact that it's ok for small children to go to bed later than 7 pm.


 and it's extrememly unusual for them to be in bed before 10.30pm!! In fact, that's considered early by their peers! 


You're getting used to seeing children's movies being broadcast at 10pm!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> ... you don't care a d*** if it arrives or not


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> You wouldn't dream of going for a night out with your family & friends before 11.30pm.


!!!!
I would...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> when the urge to throw something a passing motto, (the noisy ones that reach a decibel level that can make your hair vibrate) no longer happens


I've just realised you mean "moto" !! For a moment I had a wonderful image of you unwrapping your Christmas crackers ...

Yes it's funny how you get used to them after a while. We live on the side of a long steep hill and hear them coming all the way up ... it takes about four minutes from bottom to top!

But the boom-box car stereos are a lot worse.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> hahaha!!  .....and you fully expect that your future grandchildren will not speak English!


Hmm, that's true. Our children will probably end up travelling much more than we do and who knows where they'll end up living.
I'm trying to picture myself being a visiting gran in China... Vietnam...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Did you know Facebook has a group with over 30,000 members entitled "You know you've lived in Spain when,,,,,,"
> 
> Some of these "facts" we have had before but I thought this was a more complete list. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


well that's one way to kill a thread dead


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Delete it then ... no sweat!


no I won't delete it

I'll revive it



> 1) You think adding lemonade, fanta or even coke to red wine is a good idea. yes - still can't quite bring myslef to add coke
> 
> 2) You can't get over how early bars & clubs shut back home - surely they're shutting just as you should be going out?I am home!!! if you think of the UK as home then you haven't gone native!!
> 
> ...



back to work now - I'll get to the rest later.........................maybe


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It feels perfectly natural to say "good morning/good afternoon" on entering a busy waiting room or when joining a queue - in fact, it feels uncomfortable if you don't!

Not expecting your name to be called for an appointment - rather you listen to the list of people's names called out at the beginning and work out where in the list you are yourself!


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

when you go back to Ireland and you find yourself in a bar having a drink and you start to crave tapas!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....when you realise that the inside lane on a roundabout is for overtaking!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> when you go back to Ireland and you find yourself in a bar having a drink and you start to crave tapas!


Taytoes just ain´t the same!


----------

